# Moyu Lingpo (and possibly Tangpo) mod



## stewie98 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey everyone!
I always liked the lingpo better than the dayan, i don't know why but the additional catches bothered me a lot. I wanted to make this cube a bit better and i've found this way:
If you see on the picture there is 4 sharp points on every internal piece. These catch on each other when they slide across. I rounded them off quite a bit and lubed 2 of the internals in these 4 points with 30k Diff oil.
Now my cube is awesome! It hardly ever catches!
If you have a Lingpo or even a Tangpo you can preform this mod on them, it helps a lot.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 19, 2015)

Can confirm this works, I did it a while ago. At least I assume it's the same thing, the image isn't great. I like the LingPo too, I just don't like 2x2 much.


----------



## stewie98 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah i don't really have a good camera or something to make better photos :/ but i think that's enough to show the main part


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 19, 2015)

stewie98 said:


> Yeah i don't really have a good camera or something to make better photos :/ but i think that's enough to show the main part



I tried this on a Lingpo, it helped a little bit, can you try this on a tangpo and let me know the results? plz, thanks


----------



## stewie98 (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't have the tangpo and i don't know if i will buy it just because my lingpo is really good now


----------



## jaredye (Dec 21, 2015)

I tried it on my Lingpo. I was averaging 8.5s before and after I did this mod today I got 7.7s for average of 50. I know I'm a noob but this mod definitely helps. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Marcos Gaudens (Dec 22, 2015)

This mod is from a video.... so you didn't find it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 22, 2015)

Marcos Gaudens said:


> This mod is from a video.... so you didn't find it.



so two people cant independently come up with the same idea?


----------



## Marcos Gaudens (Dec 22, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> so two people cant independently come up with the same idea?



Im making the point that it is the same mod...


----------



## biscuit (Dec 23, 2015)

Marcos Gaudens said:


> Im making the point that it is the same mod...



Just because it can be found elsewhere doesn't mean that you can't share it. I hadn't heard about this mod (not that I had looked or anything) so it got the word out out about a useful mod to at least one more person.


----------



## stewie98 (Dec 24, 2015)

OK i haven't seen that video i've just analized my cube and come up with this. Just tought it would help for some people. Didn't want to take the credit.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 24, 2015)

Marcos Gaudens said:


> Im making the point that it is the same mod...



sorry my bad, it just seemed that you were implying that stewie98 was 'stealing' someone else's idea.


----------

